# Common sense aint' so common!



## chico.medic (Mar 15, 2007)

I was standing in the ED this afternoon when the a Sheriff's Deputy arrived w/ a subject for a jail clearance.  Apparently S.O. called a tow truck to impound a vehicle and the Tow driver arrived twitching w/ 8-9mm pupils and a pulse of 126.  Idiot!!!  Can anyone say amphetamine?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh dear, not a good day for that soul!


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2007)

"you can't cure stupid"


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 15, 2007)

EMS aren't the only ones that need some job security.  Isn't it nice to know we aren't the only ones that get to deal with the more, umm, "gifted" members of society?


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Got a call today, guy decided it would be a good idea to cross the Belt Parkway, during rushhour, he made it to the left lane!  He did not make it though :sad:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 16, 2007)

DAM........  Sometimes what can you do to keep it all togetther,  I vote for vacation.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 3, 2007)

Nycxice13 said:


> Got a call today, guy decided it would be a good idea to cross the Belt Parkway, during rushhour, he made it to the left lane!  He did not make it though :sad:



The Belt wasn't a parking lot?


----------

